# Bramble berry.com



## Ccumato (Nov 18, 2012)

I have seen a lot of people order from this site. I figured I would too.  This is my experience. 

After purchasing lbs of melt and pour and clicked order. I got a screen that's says processing can take 2-3 days and if you pay $10 more we will ship it out within 24 hours.  !!!!! Really. 

I emailed to find out. They said they was so busy that it had to take that long.

Amazing. I can order from 5 other places and it ships the same day. Next time I know I will.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would love to order from them but the shipping into Canada is just so expensive.  

My favourite supplier is taking a little longer to get things out right now because of the Christmas rush so in their defense I can see why they are saying 2 - 3 days.


----------



## Ccumato (Nov 19, 2012)

Tomorrow will be day 5 (business days). No tracking


----------



## Ccumato (Nov 20, 2012)

Day 5 going on day 6.    :shock:


----------



## Ccumato (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally shipped. 

Essentials depot amazing. Ordered Monday. Shipped same day. Arrived in 2 days.


----------



## Koshka (Nov 27, 2012)

Brambleberry is a nicely wrapped and packaged deal with a nice ribbon on top that you get for paying more $$. It is great for beginners, and the girl who runs it does a great job at advertising and marketing the company. I go directly to suppliers, many of them are the ones that BB uses to get their stuff from, and I can get the same exact product for a much more reasonable price. I mean, an average person that goes through BB overpays so much! We all have to buy our supplies somewhere, and imho, I'd rather put that extra dollar in my own pocket  It took some time to research the market and find the best suppliers for my craft, but at the end of the day, its so worth it.

Cheers!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 27, 2012)

The "girl" who runs BB is an accomplished businesswoman who has won national awards.

However, it is true that you can buy much of what is sold there elsewhere for lower prices and, depending on your location, less time in transit and lower shipping costs.  Their fragrance oils are generally quite good and many are proprietary, not found elsewhere.  As for the molds, carrier oils, colorants, etc., comparison shopping can lead to savings.  For those who value time over money, finding everything in one place has its advantages as well.


----------



## Koshka (Nov 27, 2012)

I absolutely agree Judy. As I have mentioned earlier, BB is a great place for beginners and those who craft small quantities to get their supplies from. 

As far as the "girl" remark, I meant it as a compliment, she's only a couple of years older and as successful as I am (props to her)


----------



## squigglz (Dec 5, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> I absolutely agree Judy. As I have mentioned earlier, BB is a great place for beginners and those who craft small quantities to get their supplies from.
> 
> As far as the "girl" remark, I meant it as a compliment, she's only a couple of years older and as successful as I am (props to her)



So wait, she's a grown woman, correct? This isn't like...a teenager running the site with some help from her parents?

I get confused when people call grown women 'girls'. Nobody calls young businessmen 'boys', idk.

Anyway, I'm actually about to make my first order from BB so I can start up an Etsy, but the sticker shock! I know I'll make back what I'll spend, but it still gives me the willies  I'm debating shopping around, but I'm not sure where else to go.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 6, 2012)

Can we stay on topic please?

Brambleberry is a respected supplier with a very strong and loyal following.  There is a reason for this success.  However, like any business there are going to be orders that go wrong.  I am not defending what occurred nor do I buy from them as I am in Canada, however I do know of experienced soapmakers who buy almost exclusively from them.  There are many soap suppliers out there and perhaps if you want to learn more about them you could start a topic in the appropriate forum to find out who other people like.

Cheers


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Dec 9, 2012)

As much as I like Brambleberry (they can have some really awesome specials) their turnaround time on shipping is unacceptably slow for me personally, and their prices on lye are a bit too high for me.

But I feel as though they are a great resource for people just starting out, and besides the slow shipping I've never really had a problem with them.


----------



## danahuff (Dec 29, 2012)

They are clear across the country from me, so it takes a while for things to arrive. I felt they were reasonable about letting folks know how long shipping would take on their website (over the holidays, for example, they warned about 5 or 6-day turnaround time, but my things actually shipped earlier than that). They are great for some of the fragrances and colorants, but shopping around is always a good idea. I like to buy palm oil from them because they have sustainable palm oil that is a reasonable price. I love the Soap Queen's blog. She's given a lot in terms of tutorials. I learned a lot from Anne-Marie. Sorry if that is off topic, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents' support for Bramble Berry.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 30, 2012)

I think, like any supplier, they are going to have customers who love them and the ones that don't.  If they were on this side of the border then I would use them for some things.  I do like being able to get most of my stuff from one place.


----------



## deg195 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've used them before and yes, shipping was a bit long as I live so far from them.  There was a error with my order and they took care of it without any issues.  I have since ordered from them.  I just allow a little extra shipping time.  I love their blog and use it for resources....I really like there f.o and powdered colors.
Barb


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't normally order from BB because of how high the shipping is to where I live. However, I did place a small order on the evening of Dec 23 (a Christmas gift to myself :wink: ). I knew they were closed for the holidays and doing inventory but I wasn't in a hurry to receive it. It didn't matter to me that they wouldn't start shipping until January 2nd. I was surprised to receive a message on Dec 27 from Carla thanking me for the order and saying she had added my requested sample to the order. I thought this was very nice of her since she didn't have to send an acknowledgement, IMO. Just another example of their excellent customer service.

However, I was _*really *_surprised to receive a shipment notice on Dec 28! It will be interesting to see when it arrives especially since I know it's going to be sitting somewhere on Sunday, Monday & Tuesday. :mrgreen: I don't remember how long it took me to get an order from BB but I never considered it unreasonable considering processing time and distance the package would travel.

I'll have to post when I receive it.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Dec 31, 2012)

A few of my orders took them 5 days to actually ship after I placed my order online. /shrug 

I think that's a bit too long. I'm not complaining about the time it took for the order to actually get to me, that part was fine and expected. Brambleberry is a fine supplier other than that minor flaw (from my experience at least).


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2012)

Woo hoo! I received my order today! I didn't expect it until toward the end of the week or later. Play time tomorrow!   



I think this is excellent time considering it's been a week of holidays and I live in Ohio. My excitement of receiving it was tempered by my disappointment of the FO sample which was sent. I had added a note asking for a sample of Ancient Sedona since people have raved about how wonderful it is and they sent Plumeria.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 31, 2012)

That's amazing that you received your order today!:clap:  I was looking on their site last night and started making a list of stuff I wanted.  Some things are spendy but others pretty good and I could place a conservative order this January (which has to be one of the brokest months for people).


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

I was certainly surprised. Yes, some items are a little expensive and then shipping can really rack it up. My BIL gave me some cash and told me to buy my own gift this year.  I decided to place an order with BB since I had been wanting a couple of molds for awhile.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 1, 2013)

I live in the NW and I've never used them guess I should check them out, I'm sure I need something:!:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2013)

You're certainly closer than I am.


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 28, 2013)

I have had a couple "issues" with BB but they are very good at making it all good. I have to agree thier shipping time is much longer than what the web site says it is..... but I keep on ordering from them


----------



## petrolejka (Jan 30, 2013)

I placed my order on the 20th and finally received it yesterday (1-29). It was a long shipping time but I live in maryland and so the long shipping was expected. Some of their prices are really good and I like that I can order small quantities for a decent price because I only soap here and there and if I bought bulk I'd never be able to use it while everything was fresh. So I think it's awesome for beginners and occasional soapers like me.


----------



## Allure dla Fleur (Jan 30, 2013)

Brambleberry was one of the first places I ordered anything from way back when I started making soap. One of my first orders came with OMH FO leaking into the box. On the next order I placed, I asked if they'd please tape the bottles & that & every order after came with tape around the lids of all FO's & EO's. 

That said, I use them now primarily for some of their FO's. I've tried other suppliers Oatmeal, Milk & Honey FO, none smell the same, or as good IMO, & the same goes for their Dragon's Blood Cybilla - DH's fave.

They have lots of great Resources. I love their fragrance calcculator. 

No affiliation.:grin:


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 23, 2013)

I love Brambleberry too.  I wish their turnaround time was quicker, but their product is excellent.   My dream is that someday they may open a second warehouse on the east coast so shipping will cheaper and quicker! :mrgreen:


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Woo hoo! I received my order today! I didn't expect it until toward the end of the week or later. Play time tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is excellent time considering it's been a week of holidays and I live in Ohio. My excitement of receiving it was tempered by my disappointment of the FO sample which was sent. I had added a note asking for a sample of Ancient Sedona since people have raved about how wonderful it is and they sent Plumeria.


Same thing happened to me, I got Plumeria too!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 23, 2013)

I've ordered almost exclusively with BB, but I've found that some dupes I want they don't have so I've ordered from a few places for those and for my hardware. There are some FO that I won't buy anywhere else. I really appreciate their customer service. I've written them a few times for advice and some detailed info on a certain product and I've found they're quicker to answer via their facebook page. I've never gotten a response slower than 13 hours (written at 9pm got an answer at 10am) but I haven't tested this on a weekend either. They are friendly and informative and if they don't know an answer right off they tell you and go look it up.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 23, 2013)

You know, I will say shipping with the soap companies is slooooowww.  I think it's because of fragerences and other low flash point materials that can't be shipped by air. It makes me impatient, I guess it's the excitement of doing the soap!


----------

